# Second Request



## Partha (Aug 13, 2009)

There are no listed codes in CPT for CT guided radiofrequency ablation of a splenic metastasis and percutaneous needle biopsy of spleen performed during the same enc. 

Only option is to use unlisted CPTs for both these procedures? Suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## heiditipherwell (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not familiar with the procedure, however I have been trying to figure this one out.  Would you need to go to the Radiation Treatment Delivery section?  77401 since there is not a specific Ablation code for the spleen?
How about 49180 for the biopsy?
That is my best guess.   Hope it helped. Let me know what you find out.
Heidi


----------



## chembree (Aug 13, 2009)

Per CSI, "There are currently surgical codes for bone, lung, liver, and kidney ablation. Radiofrequancy performed on other body areas should be assigned coreesponding unlisted surgical codes"


This is an example listed in the CSI book...

"Example: Ultrasound guided splenic biopsy producing needle core sample
 Codes: 49180 (core biopsy), 76942 (ultrasound placement of needle) 
 Note: There is no specific CPT code for core biopsy of the spleen, so           abdominal code is assigned since the spleen is in the abdominal cavity." 


Hope This Helps! 
Christy, CPC


----------

